# Star Trek



## Zylenia (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
bei den Event hier auf der Buffed Seite ,brauchte ich nur noch 4 Buchstaben.
Nun sind alle wieder weg und ich muss alle wieder neu suchen.
Hatte fast <edit> zusammen,log ich nächten Tag wieder ein,alles weg.
Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Dezember 2009)

Cookies gelöscht? Und btw: Ich würde das Lösungswort rauseditieren. Ist zwar nicht so schwer, aber 'n bisschen Grips sollte man den Leuten auch zutrauen.


----------



## Ahramanyu (27. Dezember 2009)

Habe es editiert, bitte unter keinen Umständen die Lösungsworte der Gewinnspiele verraten. =)


----------



## Sin (28. Dezember 2009)

ich häng auch schon wieder seit Tagen an dem letzten Buchstaben der Fehlt. Egal welcher Buchstabe aufplöppt, ob W, A, P etc es fehlt immer: 1 von 13 Buchstaben. Ich bezweifle dass ich es noch schaffe an dem eigentlichen Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen.


----------



## Windelwilli (28. Dezember 2009)

bei mir hats auch einen ganzen (Arbeits)Tag gebraucht, um alle Buchstaben zu sammeln.
Wer nur ein kleines bischen Ahnung von Star Trek hat, sollte das Lösungswort ziemlich schnell erraten.


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Dezember 2009)

Problem ist hier, dass du halt alle Buchstaben brauchst, damit du das Lösungswort eingeben und abschicken kannst.


----------



## Krassandra (29. Dezember 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> ich häng auch schon wieder seit Tagen an dem letzten Buchstaben der Fehlt. Egal welcher Buchstabe aufplöppt, ob W, A, P etc es fehlt immer: 1 von 13 Buchstaben. Ich bezweifle dass ich es noch schaffe an dem eigentlichen Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen.



Geht mir genau so...es fehlt immer ein Buchstabe.



> Wer nur ein kleines bischen Ahnung von Star Trek hat, sollte das Lösungswort ziemlich schnell erraten.



Das Problem ist nicht das Lösungswort, sondern überhaupt die Möglichkeit zu erhalten, das Lösungswort einzugeben.


----------



## Sin (29. Dezember 2009)

Genau, das Lösungswort an sich kenn ich schon seit ich 7 buchstaben oder so hatte.


----------



## knutho (29. Dezember 2009)

samma was ist den das da fürn mist klicke jetzt seit 6 stunden hier rum und mir fehlt immer noch der letzte buchstabe ist das gewinnspiel defekt ??????


----------



## Sin (31. Dezember 2009)

knutho schrieb:


> samma was ist den das da fürn mist klicke jetzt seit 6 stunden hier rum und mir fehlt immer noch der letzte buchstabe ist das gewinnspiel defekt ??????



Also so wie ich Zam verstanden habe, liegt es wohl irgendwie an den Cookies, allerdings wenn man die Cookies löscht, darf man alle 13 Buchstaben vom neuen sammeln... Ich bezweifle, dass ich bis zum 4. es noch schaffe teilzunehmen ^^


----------



## TheOneWG (1. Januar 2010)

Es funktioniert auf jedenfall. Ich habe das ganze selbst vor zwei Tagen gelöst. Für den letzten Buchstaben habe ich einige Tage gebraucht. Es kamen immer noch vorhandene Buchstaben. Fand ich aber nicht schlimm. Soll ja auch nicht zu einfach werden.

Wenn der letzte Buchstabe nicht erschienen wäre, hätte ich mich aber geärgert. Schließlich konnte man das Lösungswort auch vorher schon ahnen. Zum Glück ging aber alles gut. Nun heißt es nur abwarten.


----------



## Sin (1. Januar 2010)

Mir fehlt ein R damit ich teilnehmen kann, aber jedes R das kommt zählt nicht


----------



## cRw` (8. Januar 2010)

Da es ja heute noch paar Keys zusätzlich gibt hab ich auch flott mitgemacht und das Lösungswort abgeschickt...



> Du hast so eben einen Key per Email erhalten!
> 
> Vielen Dank für deine Teilnahme,
> Dein buffed.de-Team



Hab keine Mail erhalten mit einem Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rucko (8. Januar 2010)

Meine Mail war leer..........




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spruso (8. Januar 2010)

cRw` schrieb:


> Da es ja heute noch paar Keys zusätzlich gibt hab ich auch flott mitgemacht und das Lösungswort abgeschickt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geht mir genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[attachment=9748:STO_Beta_Key.jpg]


----------



## cRw` (9. Januar 2010)

Habe heute eine PN mit Key erhalten! Danke
Gleich mal ne Runde spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

